
Most Americans Do Not Want Google-ish Glasses, Drones, Or Lab-Grown Meat - lelf
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3029381/most-americans-do-not-want-google-ish-glasses-drones-or-lab-grown-meat
======
barretts
It's cliche, but time to trot out the old Henry Ford line: If he'd asked
people what they wanted, they would have said a faster horse.

If you asked people in 2006 what they wanted from their phone, would they have
come anywhere near close to describing today's all-powerful smartphones? They
probably would have asked for better reception and a new version of Brick
Breaker.

~~~
aryastark
Depends on whether people actually _saw_ an automobile before they _heard_
about the concept. And of course, people aren't visionaries. They usually do
want what they have now--only better. The difference, at least with Google
Glass, is that people have seen it and still don't want it. The burden is on
Google to show people why they should want Glass. So far they haven't done it.

~~~
namlem
To be fair, even lots of tech geeks don't want Glass. Overall I'd say it's
pretty unimpressive. I'd certainly be interested in a more powerful device of
that nature, but Glass seems like a pretty niche product that most people have
no use for.

